# [BASH] Extraire une ligne en particulier ? (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonsoir à tous ..

 Le retour de Me vs Bash :p

 Voila j'ai besoin de "sonder" environ 3000 stations .. ouais le pied ..

 Donc voila la "base" de mon script (commencé y'as 10 minutes donc pas tapper) =

```

for i  in `cat liste2`;

do sta_ip=`ypcat -k hosts | grep $i | awk '{print $2}'` && nslookup $sta_ip;

done

```

```

Server:  xxxxxx

Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Name:    xxxxx

Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

```

 Mon soucis est que la sortie de nslookup est plutot .. trop complète :p

je souhaiterais juste avoir la ligne Name qui ressort et pas toute la purée ... auriez vous une idée ?Last edited by dapsaille on Tue Jan 08, 2008 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Mouhahahaha .....

nslookup ip | head -4 | tail -1

 RHAA mon dieu c'est crade   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah, il suffit de "piper" la sortie de nslookup dans grep "Name:", non ?

----------

## dapsaille

Mon dieu mais c'est bien sur .... MERCI

 Arfff un truc aussi con .... y'as des jours .. faut dire que le nez dans le guidon .. enfin mon bon monsieur .. hein ...

 Bon j'y retourne 

nan nan ca surchauffe pas on migre 3500 stations vers sol10 dans 2 semaines et aucun crash test d'effectué ..

----------

## Uggy

sinon sans faire de pipe (qui tuent les chatons)

$ dig -x 1.2.3.4 +short

----------

## billiob

 *Uggy wrote:*   

> sinon sans faire de pipe (qui tuent les chatons)

 

Quel est le mal à utiliser des pipes ?

----------

## geekounet

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *Uggy wrote:*   sinon sans faire de pipe (qui tuent les chatons) 
> 
> Quel est le mal à utiliser des pipes ?

 

Ouverture d'un sous-shell, chargement et execution d'un second programme, etc. Un gros gachis de ressources quoi, quand c'est utilisé à tord  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Rhaaa je peux pas laisser dire ça !

Les pipes, c'est bon, mangez-en ! Aujourd'hui une machine super-bas-de-gamme a 512 Mo de RAM. Ca fait 512 millions d'octets à remplir ! Uen machine normale dispose de 1 Go. Soit 1 milliard d'octets. Bref, si quelque chose manque dans le PC d'un Linuxien, c'est clairement pas la mémoire, et surtout pas pour lancer un script. N'oublions pas que l'économie de mémoire à outrance aboutit le plus souvent à du code difficilement lisible : exactement ce qu'il en faut pas faire en matière de logiciel libre. On ne travaille pas dans de l'embarqué avec 2 Mo de mémoire !!!

Le pipe, c'est la joie et l'allégresse au quotidien ! C'est le plaisir de faire de la plomberie UNIX  hyper-lisible : on fait peu avec chaque outil, mais chaque outil le fait bien, et le tout se relit comme un bon "Oui-Oui" !

N'économisez pas les sous-shells : faites des trucs qui marchent bien, qui se lisent bien, et au diable les octets !

----------

## Bapt

Args je ne me pas a mon tour laisser lire ça.

Pour développer beaucoup en shell, les pipe effondrent énormément les performances à l'éxecution, au delà même de la gestion mémoire (qui en prend tout de même un sacré coup) J'ai des exemple de script zsh qui sont passé de 30min d'exécution à 5 min en virant les |grep|sed et autre | awk et en utilisant les fonctions natives zsh !!! certainement moins lisible, mais tellement plus rapide.

La plus part du temps, il suffit de commenter correctement son code pour que ça redevienne lisible. 

Alors amis scripteurs et codeurs rendez nous nos octets de mémoires et nos Hz de CPU : codez propre et pensez aux gens qui n'ont pas les machines aussi puissante que vous !!!

Donc oui à chaque | dieux tu un chaton !!!

----------

## Temet

J'aime pas les chats... m'en fous.

Et en plus, je ne crois pas en dieu, ni avec un "x", ni qu'il tue sans "e" ...

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ni avec un "x", ni qu'il tue sans "e" ...

 

La vache, avoir la tête dans le cul ça n'aide pas à l'orthographe.... Désolé de vous piquer les yeux  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Le je ne me pas a est également pas mal ...   :Very Happy:   Tu dois vraiment avoir la tête dans le fion.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Args je ne me pas a mon tour laisser lire ça.
> 
> Pour développer beaucoup en shell, les pipe effondrent énormément les performances à l'éxecution, au delà même de la gestion mémoire (qui en prend tout de même un sacré coup) J'ai des exemple de script zsh qui sont passé de 30min d'exécution à 5 min en virant les |grep|sed et autre | awk et en utilisant les fonctions natives zsh !!! certainement moins lisible, mais tellement plus rapide.
> 
> La plus part du temps, il suffit de commenter correctement son code pour que ça redevienne lisible. 
> ...

 

Coder propre, ça veut dire (aussi) faire du code lisible. C'est contraire à ce que tu énonces. De plus, il est tout à fait possible d'optimiser un script écrit à base de |, je fais cela tout le temps. Parce que sur mes Unix de prod, j'ai pas zsh (et je veux pas en entendre parler). 

Bref, j'irais même au delà de ce que dit Anigel : codez avec des pipes, optimisez vos commandes, on s'en branle de la RAM mais codez en KSH de façon intelligente  :Exclamation:  Vous trouverez plus facilement du travail comme admin unix (conseil d'ami inside, quand j'ai débarqué dans le monde du travail, je connaissais que le csh, qui est très très peu utilisé).

----------

## dapsaille

Mais c'est pas fini ce carnage :p

 Plus sérieusement plutot instructif vos différentes contributions ..

 J'ai tué un panier entier de chatons alors   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais c'est pas fini ce carnage :p
> 
>  Plus sérieusement plutot instructif vos différentes contributions ..
> 
>  J'ai tué un panier entier de chatons alors  

 

ouais, mais ton code se porte facilement sur un autre Unix, puisque tous les Unix n'ont pas zsh.

Pis d'abord je suis allergique aux chatons  :Twisted Evil:  et je tape fréquemment des commandes avec 7 ou 8 pipes enchainés re- :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Moi j'ai une carte du CCC, et j'ai plus besoin de faire de | quand je m'ennuie.

C'est rudement plus pratique.

Viendez au CCC.

En plus la cotis' est pas chère. Une expérience (réussie ou non) en taxidermie est un plus.

Envoyez les chèque à Elgo qui transmettra.

 :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai une carte du CCC, et j'ai plus besoin de faire de | quand je m'ennuie.
> 
> C'est rudement plus pratique.
> 
> Viendez au CCC.
> ...

 

Comité de Crucifixion des Chatons ??   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Je fait aussi beaucoup de code portable en sh POSIX et en KSH, (en sh POSIX je suis sur d'être vraiment portable et indépendant d'un shell bash, (t)csh, ksh ou zsh), et même dans ce cas la j'utilise au strict minimum les pipes (on ne peut pas toujours les éviter).

De plus si tu code en ksh tu as les mêmes possibilités voir même plus que zsh pour éviter un maximum les pipes, notamment grâce aux globbing, il ne faut pas le négliger. 

Enfin utiliser les pipes donc les sed, grep, awk et autres cut c'est risquer de na pas être portable a moins de bien connaitre leur syntaxes POSIX respectives.

awk n'est pas le même sur HP-UX, FreeBSD, AIX, Solaris et linux : nawk, gawk, mawk et autres implémentations et surtout ils ne sont pas compatibles entre eux sortie des options pure POSIX, idem pour grep ou sed. Il est beaucoup plus portable de coder au maximum en utilisant les fonctionnalités offertes par le shell (ksh est un bon point de départ car disponible presque partout) et de se rabattre sur les pipes en tout dernier recours.

----------

## xaviermiller

ce topic vire au DOW   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Enfin en même temps, sur quel OS bash n'est-il pas disponible, hein?

J'ai pas ma carte du CCT, et j'en aurais jamais, non monsieur!  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Enfin en même temps, sur quel OS bash n'est-il pas disponible, hein?

 

En installation standard : tout les unix du marchés qui ne sont pas linux ou presque  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai pas ma carte du CCT, et j'en aurais jamais, non monsieur! 
> 
> 

 

Pareil.

Vous avez de la chance que mon rocky balbochat ne lis pas ce forum, sinon il aurait déjà sorti les griffes   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Enfin en même temps, sur quel OS bash n'est-il pas disponible, hein? 
> 
> En installation standard : tout les unix du marchés qui ne sont pas linux ou presque 

 

Hahaha, et ya des gens ici qui ont recours à des "installations standards"? Ou les laisse en l'état?  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*    *El_Goretto wrote:*   Enfin en même temps, sur quel OS bash n'est-il pas disponible, hein? 
> 
> En installation standard : tout les unix du marchés qui ne sont pas linux ou presque  
> 
> Hahaha, et ya des gens ici qui ont recours à des "installations standards"? Ou les laisse en l'état? 

 

Moi nan, mais ne vais pas pour autant y installer bash, qui ne m'est pas utile et qui est trop lourd et lent (et c'est le man qui le dit hein  :Razz: ). Pour mes scripts, c'est sh POSIX si possible, et zsh si j'ai besoin de fonctions avancées et de meilleures perfs  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*    *El_Goretto wrote:*   Enfin en même temps, sur quel OS bash n'est-il pas disponible, hein? 
> 
> En installation standard : tout les unix du marchés qui ne sont pas linux ou presque  
> 
> Hahaha, et ya des gens ici qui ont recours à des "installations standards"? Ou les laisse en l'état? 

 

Moi, parce que c'est des machines de productions lourdes et que moins tu touches à l'OS, mieux tu te portes. Et c'est valable aussi sous Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Enfin en même temps, sur quel OS bash n'est-il pas disponible, hein? 
> 
> En installation standard : tout les unix du marchés qui ne sont pas linux ou presque 

 

Heu... Linux est un kernel... cherchez l'erreur...

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Moi, parce que c'est des machines de productions lourdes et que moins tu touches à l'OS, mieux tu te portes. Et c'est valable aussi sous Linux 

 

Clair, au mieux, tu as un socle standard défini pour le déploiement de tes machines et tous tes serveurs de productions dériveront de ce socle, tu ne t'amuse pas à faire du spécifique quand tu as quelques centaine de machine à gérer, tu essaye plutôt de conserver quelque chose de standard.

----------

## Bapt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Heu... Linux est un kernel... cherchez l'erreur...

 Oui si tu veux jouer sur les mots, tous les unix du marché qui ne sont pas des distributions linux, (je sais que certaines distrib ne viennent pas non plus avec bash par défaut)

----------

## El_Goretto

[/me esquive la charge du troll velu]

Sinon, pour finir d'achever de terminer le détournement de thread, question culturelle à 2 centimes pour les grands anciens: vous avez déjà croisé une distro Linux sans bash comme shell par défaut?

--

edit: damn, grilled, tiens, ben t'aurais qu'à citer tes sources, Bapt  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [/me esquive la charge du troll velu]
> 
> Sinon, pour finir d'achever de terminer le détournement de thread, question culturelle à 2 centimes pour les grands anciens: vous avez déjà croisé une distro Linux sans bash comme shell par défaut?
> 
> --
> ...

 

Bah, les distrib pour l'embarquées par exemple, qu'ont pas besoin d'un truc aussi lourd, et utilisent busybox à la place (donc un sh POSIX, me semble qu'il s'agit même d'ash), donc on peut citer toutes les distrib dérivées d'OpenEmbedded déjà  :Razz:  Et me semble qu'une distrib dans le genre ArchLinux avait zsh comme shell par défaut... pis je peux aussi citer le livecd sysrescuecd qui a un zsh par défaut aussi (et oui, un livecd est une distrib  :Razz: )

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   [/me esquive la charge du troll velu]
> 
> Sinon, pour finir d'achever de terminer le détournement de thread, question culturelle à 2 centimes pour les grands anciens: vous avez déjà croisé une distro Linux sans bash comme shell par défaut?
> 
> --
> ...

 

Openwrt utilise ash effectivement.

----------

## El_Goretto

J'allais dire que l'embarqué, c'est triché, mais bon, oui, sysrescCD, ok, tu m'as eu  :Wink: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Gobolinux utilise aussi Zsh par défaut.

Vraiment pas commune cette distrib !   :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Reuh,

(on m'applaudit bien fort pour avoir lancé le troll le plus velu de ces dernières semaines ; avis aux modos : c'est vraiment totalement involontaire, me bannissez pas)

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Heu... Linux est un kernel... cherchez l'erreur...

 

Ahhhh, ne commençons pas à pinouiller hein !

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour finir d'achever de terminer le détournement de thread, question culturelle à 2 centimes pour les grands anciens: vous avez déjà croisé une distro Linux sans bash comme shell par défaut?

 

Rhaaaa tu me fais du mal en écrivant ça. Mais oui, je suis une antiquité, c'est une réalité   :Laughing:  . La preuve ? J'ai connu la Debian 1.3.1. Et sur cette génération de systèmes, le shell par défaut, c'était csh. Ou Ksh. Enfin pas bash en tous cas. Et p'tet que c'était slackware en fait... Enfin bref, c'était il y a longtemps, ça ne compte plus maintenant  :Wink: 

Sur ce... Papy va se coucher (non sans avoir au préalable demandé humblement son pardon à dapsaille, pour cause de salopage de post en règle, bien malgré moi) !

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rhaaaa tu me fais du mal en écrivant ça. Mais oui, je suis une antiquité, c'est une réalité   . La preuve ? J'ai connu la Debian 1.3.1. Et sur cette génération de systèmes, le shell par défaut, c'était csh. Ou Ksh. Enfin pas bash en tous cas. Et p'tet que c'était slackware en fait... Enfin bref, c'était il y a longtemps, ça ne compte plus maintenant 
> 
> 

 

Ouiiiii j'avais oublié ce détail : sur la première version de Linux que j'ai installé (en 1996, souvenirs souvenirs .... ) le shell par défaut était KSH. Bash était installé aussi, mais il était tellement instable qu'il vallait mieux utiliser autre chose. 

'tain merci beaucoup Anigel, grâce à toi je viens de prendre un coup de vieux  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink:  quand même

----------

## Temet

Je suis plus jeune que vous les gens  :Very Happy: 

Mais je me sens un peu papy sur les bords quand je dis que j'ai commencé à utiliser KDE avec KDE 1  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je suis plus jeune que vous les gens 
> 
> Mais je me sens un peu papy sur les bords quand je dis que j'ai commencé à utiliser KDE avec KDE 1 

 

[mode vieux con]

Ah oui, moi aussi, sur une RH4.1. KDE compilé à la main depuis les sources sur mon P200+/32Mo de RAM. Là aussi ça me rajeunit pas.

Et avant, j'utilisais Afterstep (profond soupir de nostalgie)

[/mode vieux con]

----------

## kaworu

Bonjour !

Perso je suis aussi d'avis que "| tue un chaton".

J'ai un petit script, qui renomme mes fichiers de musique. En gros, il met le nom de l'artiste en majuscule, le titre en minuscule, et change les espaces par des "_". rien de bien sorcier.

Je l'avais écris en Bash, avec des | des grep des sed et toussa. à l'exécution, il prenait 3-4 secondes à l'exécution pour traiter ~ 400 fichiers.

Je l'ai réécris en Ruby "pour le fun", et maintenant j'arrive à 0,1 seconde (même nombre de fichiers).

Ruby 1.8 n'est pas réputé niveau performance, mais je me suis rendu compte de l'ineficacité du shell pour certains script.

Le problème est le suivant : comment traiter la valeur d'une variable en Shell (disons bash) ?

- utiliser ${MYVAR##*pattern} &Co qui est interne donc assez performant, mais vraiment illisible

- utiliser echo $MYVAR |grep|sed|cut qui est super lisible est sympa, mais avec des performances vraiment mauvaises

- ???

Comme j'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'autres solutions, je script dans d'autres langage quand j'ai besoin de traiter du contenu.

Si quelqu'un a une solution élégante, je prend  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Le problème est le suivant : comment traiter la valeur d'une variable en Shell (disons bash) ?
> 
> - utiliser ${MYVAR##*pattern} &Co qui est interne donc assez performant, mais vraiment illisible

 

En parlant de ça, quelqu'un à un lien vers une doc sur cette façon de faire?

Je dois avouer que j'ai du mal à trouver une idée pour des mots clés dans un moteur de recherche pour ça.

Merci d'avance pour les éventuelles réponses.

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans l'ABS, ya tout dans l'ABS  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kaworu wrote:*   Le problème est le suivant : comment traiter la valeur d'une variable en Shell (disons bash) ?
> 
> - utiliser ${MYVAR##*pattern} &Co qui est interne donc assez performant, mais vraiment illisible 
> 
> En parlant de ça, quelqu'un à un lien vers une doc sur cette façon de faire?
> ...

 

Sous zsh c'est man zshexpn dans l'entête tu lit "zsh expansion and substitution" donc je cherche dans google "bash expansion and substitution" et : 

et au bout de peu de lien je tombe la dessus. http://ftp.gnu.org/old-gnu/Manuals/bash-2.05a/html_node/bashref_29.html

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Dans l'ABS, ya tout dans l'ABS 

 

Je plussoie. L'ABS est vraiment une Bible. Pratiquement tout ce que je sais du bash, je l'ai appris là. Pour utiliser les fonctions un peu avancées de awk et sed, il faut toutefois chercher ailleurs (c'est normal, ce sont des langages de programmation à part entière !).Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Jan 10, 2008 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Pendant qu'on y est .. question con ..

 Comment virer les espaces à LA FIN d'une chaine ?

 (j'ai un fichier qui contient valeurESPACEvaleurESPACE .. je veux virer l'espace de fin)

EDIT = Je suis un boulay .... dos2unix m'a fait comprendre que wordpad = le mal :pLast edited by dapsaille on Thu Jan 10, 2008 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

```
sed 's/[[:space:]]*$//' fichier
```

EDIT : Bien sûr, tu peux rediriger la sortie de cette commande vers un fichier à l'aide de > fichier_sortie

----------

## dapsaille

Ca sens le topic qui vas se faire renommer en 

[SHELL] La Caverne    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ca sens le topic qui vas se faire renommer en 
> 
> [SHELL] La Caverne    

 

Et bien au besoin, ça serai mieux d'utiliser le DOW prévu à cet effet : [débat] dans les arcanes du shell...  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Une discussion intéressante que vous avez là, même si certaines subtilités entre les shells me sont bien étrangères

Personnellement, et je sens que vais lancer une nouvelle polémique, je scripte en perl : je dis sans doute adieu à la portabilité, mais l'ABS, les quelques pages que j'en ai lu m'ont convaincu que scripter en bash, c'est pas pour moi...

Donc, après les affreux pipe, je lance l'affaire du system() et exec()  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Je l'avais écris en Bash, avec des | des grep des sed et toussa. à l'exécution, il prenait 3-4 secondes à l'exécution pour traiter ~ 400 fichiers.
> 
> Je l'ai réécris en Ruby "pour le fun", et maintenant j'arrive à 0,1 seconde (même nombre de fichiers).

 

Merci de me donner raison  :Wink: . 3,9 sec d'écart pour un code qui se relit facilement avec des tubes. Contre probablement quelques minutes pour comprendre la version qui gagne 3,9 secondes. Sincèrement, pour gagner 3,9 secondes je ne prends même pas le risque de rendre mon script complexe à relire. Même pour gagner 10 minutes je ne le fais pas. Quand on fait du script, c'est avant tout qu'on cherche à effectuer un travail relativement simple nécessitant des structures de données simplistes. Le shell est très adapté, même si peu efficace. Si on veut des perfs, on ne fait ni du Perl ni du Ruby : on fait du compilé. Non ?

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> EDIT : Bien sûr, tu peux rediriger la sortie de cette commande vers un fichier à l'aide de > fichier_sortie

 

Plutôt dans un tube, qui reste largement plus efficace que le sous-système d'E/S  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: .

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et bien au besoin, ça serai mieux d'utiliser le DOW prévu à cet effet : [débat] dans les arcanes du shell... 

 

N'hésite pas à splitter / merger au besoin ; moi je continue ici : tant que le jeu marche, je joue ^^.

@razer : PERL, pour moi, est une sainte horreur. Je ne détaille pas plus : je suis presque certain d'avoir déjà craché sur PERL auparavant sur ce même forum ^^.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Pour le bash, le lien suivant propose en téléchargement le chapitre 2 qui est très simple d'accès pour les évaluations et substitutions : Scripts sous Linux

Sinon, je n'ai pu trouver que la version 4.3 de l'ABS en français (ici). Les versions suivantes sont-elles dispos ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah il suffit de virer la fin de ton lien et tu trouves la pages d'accueil avec les liens vers toutes les version : http://abs.traduc.org

La dernière version est la 5.1.

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bah il suffit de virer la fin de ton lien et tu trouves la pages d'accueil avec les liens vers toutes les version : http://abs.traduc.org
> 
> La dernière version est la 5.1.

 

Oui, j'avais vu, mais ma question concernait la traduction française, car la 5.1 n'est pas dispo (encore ?) en français, en pdf. A moins que le boulet que je peux être soit passé à côté !

Non pas que ça me dérange tant que ça de lire en british, mais si j'ai la même chose en français, je ne vais pas m'en priver !

----------

## Mickael

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Bah il suffit de virer la fin de ton lien et tu trouves la pages d'accueil avec les liens vers toutes les version : http://abs.traduc.org
> 
> La dernière version est la 5.1. 
> 
> Oui, j'avais vu, mais ma question concernait la traduction française, car la 5.1 n'est pas dispo (encore ?) en français, en pdf. A moins que le boulet que je peux être soit passé à côté !
> ...

 

 *le site en question wrote:*   

> Le but du projet est la traduction complète de ce guide.
> 
> Le projet a commencé avec la version 1.7 du guide. Depuis, plusieurs versions sont sorties. L'auteur en est actuellement à la version 4.2.01, sortie le 15 décembre 2006. La version 4.2.01 française est disponible depuis le 9 janvier 2007 et nous attaquons maintenant sa relecture.

 

----------

## Temet

Merci DidgeriDude et les autres  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Superbe guide .. je l'ai envoyé à tous les collègues.

 Et je sens que ca vas être mon nouveau copain   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Bah il suffit de virer la fin de ton lien et tu trouves la pages d'accueil avec les liens vers toutes les version : http://abs.traduc.org
> 
> La dernière version est la 5.1. 
> 
> Oui, j'avais vu, mais ma question concernait la traduction française, car la 5.1 n'est pas dispo (encore ?) en français, en pdf. A moins que le boulet que je peux être soit passé à côté !
> ...

 

Les liens que je t'ai donnés pointent bien vers la traduction française de ce guide. Clic voir sur le 5.1 pour voir.  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Par contre j'avais pas vu ... 

mais installer un hdd ou monter un périphérique usb .. 

j'apelle pas ca du bash ... 

m'enfin bon

 et puis j'entend un collègue au fond "He banane bash ca sux , t'as la même pour sh ??"

 ... gtrrrr je sens que les ecrans SUN vont voller (avis aux conaisseurs)   :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *DidgeriDude wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Bah il suffit de virer la fin de ton lien et tu trouves la pages d'accueil avec les liens vers toutes les version : http://abs.traduc.org
> 
> La dernière version est la 5.1. 
> 
> Oui, j'avais vu, mais ma question concernait la traduction française, car la 5.1 n'est pas dispo (encore ?) en français, en pdf. A moins que le boulet que je peux être soit passé à côté !
> ...

 

Si si, j'avais bien vu !! Mais cette version française n'est pas (encore) dispo en pdf !! A moins que tu aies trouvé le lien, mais là soit j'ai de la m**** dans les yeux, soit je m'étais si mal exprimé que tu n'avais rien compris   :Wink: 

----------

